# Load distribution for goosenecks?



## jgarner (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all. I'm designing a custom aluminum gooseneck trailer (19 feet) to be used as an RV. No horses but I figure y'all here might know a thing or two about loading goosenecks 

I'm trying to figure out placement of my water tanks. Two questions:

1) Where should the most weight be placed-- in the front of the trailer or over the axles? 

Advice for trailers generally seems to be that the most weight should be placed in front of the axles. But I've come across a few people in forums who say goosenecks are different and the most weight should be placed directly over the axles.

2) How important is it to have the weight distributed evenly side to side? It would be ideal to have my tanks on the left side in terms of the floor plan I've gotten worked out. Will this be ok or will it make my life hell when towing?

Thank you for any input!!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I prefer the weight to be over the axles or just slightly in front of them to take some of the weight off the hitch, and thus the towing vehicle. Weight needs to be balanced side to side as much as possible to prevent swaying from side to side or being pulled into the ditch or another lane----for horses, the normal rule is to put the heavier horse on the left side of the trailer.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

how big are the water tanks? i'm guessing just in front of the axles on the left side would work just fine seeing as we load the heavier horse to the inside of the road then the watertanks would be replacing the heavier horse in your weight distribution


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have a lq trailer and all the tanks are on the left side and in front of the axels. Fresh water tank is stored in the couch that runs along the side but as far forward as it can get. Gray and black tanks are underneath the trailer and right behind the area of the fresh water. This actually puts them underneath the bathroom. Axles are located under the horse area.

One thing to be aware of because we've seen a lot of people have trouble with this...Make sure they leave room between the floor supports so that your tanks fit up between them. This requires them to add cross braces to make up for the extra spacing. When they put the tanks under the braces instead you are very likely to end up with punching a hole in them or knocking them loose because they hang down too far.


----------



## jgarner (Jul 16, 2016)

Tim62988 water tanks will be 80 gallons, so 640 pounds when full. 

Prairie and JCnGrace ok both your comments are reassuring! And thank you for the tip on the cross braces.


----------



## jgarner (Jul 16, 2016)

JCnGrace, do you ever tow your living quarters with full tanks without horses in the back? (And how long is your trailer?)


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

28 ft. on the floor. We have towed without horses and with full or at least partially full tanks but I don't recall if when the tanks were full if it was ever without the horses. Certainly we have with the fresh water tank full.


----------

